# VDE / BG Vorschrift(en) einer Elektrowerkstatt (anforderungen)



## DennisBerger (26 November 2009)

Hallo,
kennt jemand die Anforderungen an eine Elektrowerkstatt?

Eine Firma plant die Neugestaltung der Elektrowerkstatt der firmeninternen Elektriker / Instandhaltung (reparatur, neubau von vorrichtungen, programmierung usw), nun muss da ja sicherlich einiges beachtet werden.

ich hab da z.b. im kopf:
- 2 Ausgänge
- abschliessbarer, getrennter Raum
- FI schalter abgesichert usw.
- mit hinweisschildern kenntlich gemachter raum

stimmt das obige?

was ist mit mindestraumhöhe? fluchtwege? bewegungsfreiheit? usw

ob das nun legenden oder vorschriften sind, frag ich euch. 

kann mir jemand mal eventuell ein paar vorschriften, anforderungen nennen? oder die VDE Paragrafen / Abschnitte dazu?

fällt eine elektrowerkstatt unter "elektrische betriebsstätte"?



danke


----------



## Andreas Koenig (26 November 2009)

für Arbeitsstätten allgemein vor allem
- allgemeine Bauvorschriften und -normen (Da kenne ich mich nicht aus, da ist aber auch das Thema FI ausfgeführt) --> Info beim Architekt 
-  Arbeitsstättenverordnung und zugehörige Arbeitsstättenrichtlinien http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arbeitsst%C3%A4ttenrichtlinien
--> Infos bei der Sicherheitsfachkraft deiner Firma (bei kleineren Unternehmen ggf. extern unter Vertrag)  sowie Gewerbeaufsicht. Letztere  würde ich bei Neuplanungen sowieso einbeziehen, da sie dann nachher nicht meckern können.

2 Ausgänge aus jedem Raum selbst sind erst mal nicht generell erforderlich.

Abgeschlossen sollte er schon sein, da nicht für den elektrotechnischen Laien erkennbare Gefahren vorhanden sein können. 

Der Rest ist eher eine Sache der Gestaltung der Arbeitsplätze.  Ich persönlich würde z.B. die Arbeitsplätze mit FI ausrüsten, falls nicht baulich vorhanden, da bei Erprobungen schon ein erhöhtes Risiko vorhanden ist....

Gruss Andreas


----------



## DennisBerger (26 November 2009)

hi andreas,
danke dir,
 sicherheitsfachkraft kann ich da nicht fragen, die weiss es selber nicht so genau. ist wohl zu spezifisch.
das mit dem FI hat sich ja seit 2009 sowieso erübrigt, denn da muss jede steckdose in der ein laie ein gerät einstecken kann mit einem fi geschützt sein.

was ich noch interessant fände:
- muss tageslicht (in prozent?) vorhanden sein?
- mindestraumhöhe?

usw


----------



## Andreas Koenig (26 November 2009)

nix gegen Dich, aber die Fragen, die Du stellst sollte selbst ein Sicherheitsbeauftragter beantworten können....
Höhe siehe: http://www.bmwfj.gv.at/astv/ASTV-Text.htm
(Abschnitt 3)

Tageslicht dto. ab §25. 

A.K.


----------



## jabba (26 November 2009)

Genau, und über die Türe hängen wir ein Schild

"ACHTUNG, SIE betreteten Östereich" *ROFL*

Klar gibt es eine Arbeitsstättenverordnung ....
Hier geht es um ein E-Werkstatt.

DA muss man aber weiter ausholen was alles das gemacht wird.

FI ist obligatorisch, wurde schon erwähnt.
Zwingend wenn durch die Tätigkeiten ein Arbeiten unter Spannung notwendig ist , ein Not-Aus am Arbeitsplatz sowie an der Türe (hängt aber von der Gefährung ab und ist nicht eindeutig ausgewiesen)

Bei Prüfung von z.B.  Motren mit Hochspannung Isoliermatten und Absperrungen..


Du siehst den Begriff Elektrowerkstatt muss du etwas besser definieren.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (26 November 2009)

ja, vom Nebenraum, wo ein Elektriker mal eine Steckdose zusammenschraubt  bis zu einer Instandhaltungswerkstatt mit Prüffeld und Hochspannungsanlagen iste ein weites Feld, was man sicher nicht pauschal beantworten kann.  

A. K.


----------

